

Ask HN: what hackerly things can we do to reduce gun violence? - gregcohn


======
gw666
Write the President, your two Senators, and your Representative, telling them
what you want them to do. The simplest way to find their contact page: Google
"contact <person's name>". That's what I did, and here's my message (if you
want to crib from it):

\-- begin -- I _strongly_ support you doing whatever you feel best about to
increase Americans' safety against gun violence. I would be in favor of:

* limiting access to guns (especially assault weapons)

* increasing access to mental health care

* increasing gun owners' legal liability for actions performed using guns registered to them

Thank you so much for your leadership and work on this.

Respectfully, <your name here

\-- end --

~~~
gregcohn
I support your doing this, and of course it's meaningful to tell elected
representatives what we think.

But, on average, not enough people do this, and not enough elected
representatives actually change their positions based on sparse feedback.

By hackerly, I meant: how can we change and/or game the system to create
change AND/OR what are some creative solutions to the problem.

